

Synthesia - guitar hero for piano - mike_esspe
http://www.synthesiagame.com/

======
mike_esspe
Installed Synthesia yesterday, and today i can play two simple songs :)

Previously my keyboard was just collecting dust for years (it wasn't fun for
me to move slowly through music notation).

